# Heather 1-4 - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Romance, Intrigue, ~SWG)



## Observer (Sep 12, 2007)

_~BBW, Romance, Intrigue, ~SWG_ &#8211; A thin and unendowed girl starts out to gain a little weight, with unxpected results.

*(Editor’s note:* with this story we begin bringing to the Dimensions audience the rest of a multi-story anthology which until now has been restricted to the Alice series.)

*Heather
By Mollycoddles​*
“Darn it all!” 

Heather turned around in front of the mirror and scowled at her reflection. By eighteen, a girl was supposed to have filled out some. Despite all her hoping and wishing, however, Heather remained as flat as a board. 

“The problem,” said her friend Shelly helpfully, “is that you’re so thin. Your metabolism is so high that your body never has a chance to store any fat before it all gets burned away.” 

“So what do you suggest?” asked Heather. 

Shelly shrugged. “I dunno. I guess you could try to eat more, but I can’t see what good that would do for you. You already eat loads and you’re thin as a rail. If I ate half as much as you did, I’d be as big as a house.” 

Shelly rolled over on the bed and turned her attention back to her magazine. 

Heather couldn’t help but feel just the tiniest twinge of jealousy. Even though Shelly complained frequently about her weight, Heather envied her more womanly figure. To Heather, a little extra pudge around the middle was a worthwhile price to pay if it meant that she could have the shapely hips and rounded chest that came with it. Speaking of which… 

“Hey, Shelly, do you think that I would grow some boobs if I put on a little weight?” 

“I don’t see why not,” replied Shelly, not even lifting her eyes. “But how would you do that?” 

“I don’t know. Nature’s working against me in that area.” She turned sideways to get a better view of her flat stomach. 

“Maybe it’s because you don’t eat enough junk food.” 

“What?” 

“Well, you eat plenty,” said Shelly, “but it’s all real food. You know, real sustenance. Filling. Maybe you should try snacking more in between meals. Empty calories, junk food. Nothing’s sure to make you gain weight faster. Remember what I looked like back in elementary school?” 

Heather peered at her plump friend doubtfully. “You’ve always been, uh, more voluptuous than me. I don’t see what you’ve getting at.” 

“You remember that time I broke my leg in seventh grade and I was up in a cast for a month? That’s when I started snacking for real. There wasn’t much else to do and there was a fully stocked fridge in the house, the rest is history. I’d never really snacked that much before that, but, after that month, I was addicted. When was the last time you saw me without a candy bar in my hand? Don’t be shy, tell me!” 

“Er…” 

“See? Point Shelly! That was also when I started developing curves. Real curves, not just baby fat.” She pointed at her C-cup hooters and smirked. 

“You really think that candy bars and potato chips will help me sprout some knockers?” laughed Heather. “That’s the silliest thing I’ve ever heard. Besides, it’s not healthy.” 

“I never said it was healthy. You were the one who was complaining about not having a bust, I was just trying to help.” 

Heather looked in the mirror again and pulled her shirt tight across her chest…or, more accurately, the area where her chest should have been. And came to a decision. 

“Hey, Shelly.” Heather looked grimly at her friend. She held out a hand. “Hand me a candy bar,” she said resolutely. 

****** 

A month later found a similar scene back in Heather’s room. Shelly was on the bed reading a magazine ( and learning about the top ten overpriced summer ensembles of the season) and Heather was examining her bulges in the mirror. Heather was still dissatisfied, but now for a different reason. 

No one could deny that Heather’s constant binging was having an effect. 

Unfortunately, it wasn’t exactly the one that Heather had hoped for. Her stomach, formerly flat and smooth, bulged slightly, causing her once loose clothes to feel ever so slightly uncomfortable. Her hips had grown wider and her face looked less angular than it once had. But something was still missing. 

“Why can’t I grow breasts?” wondered Heather out loud. “These tiny things don’t even count as tits. Tits. I hate that word. It sounds so small.” 

“Hmm, I never thought about that before,” said Shelly, “but you’re right. Hey, at least a little of that flab’s going to the right place.” She smacked Heather lightly across her buttocks and giggled. Heather’s meaty rump jiggled slightly in response. 

“A little? That’s more than a little. I think that most of the excess calories are ending up there, in fact. What’s wrong with me? Why does everything just go to my ass?” 

“Everyone’s body is different,” said Shelly sagely. Heather threw a pillow at her. 

***** 

Heather seemed so discouraged that Shelly was certain she would give up this silly plan to gain weight right then and there. But then Spring break arrived and Shelly left to visit her grandparents in California. When she returned to school two weeks later, she found that Heather had, in fact, kept pace quite nicely. 

Shelly’s eyes bulged out their sockets when she ran into Heather at her locker. Heather’s backside had grown to astounding proportions. The outline of her panties was clearly visible through the stretched fabric, and it looked like they were starting to wedge up her butt crack. 

“Hey, Heather,” said Shelly politely. “How’s it going?” 

“Don’t even try and be nice to me,’ growled Heather. 

“What?” 

“You know very well what I’m talking about! Look at my rear! It’s fatter than ever. And I know that you’re going to deny it and be all oh-Heather-don’t-worry-it’s-not-that-big. Well, it is! It’s…it’s..it’s massive, that’s what it is!” 

“Oh, Heather, don’t worry-” began Shelly automatically before stopping herself. 

“My ass is huge!” moaned Heather. Indeed, her butt looked like she had stuffed two volleyballs down the back of her panties. Every step she took forced her straining pants to groan in protest. 

“My mom’s getting really tired of buying me new pants every week!” cried Heather, as her pants seams squealed, “She said that if my ass doesn’t stop inflating, that she’s just going to start buying me stretch pants. Gawd, I don’t think I’ll be able to stand the embarrassment!” 

“This is unbelievable! You’re telling me that your butt’s almost too fat to fit into any of your pants?” said Shelly. 

“Thanks a lot, Shelly! That’s exactly what I’m saying. It’s getting harder and harder to find pants that fit. If they’re the right length, then I won’t be able to button them because my bum is so enormous. I have to leave the fly open and just pull my shirt down over the gap! See?” 

Heather stood up straight, angrily. That was a mistake; her shirt pulled up, exposing the gap of her open slacks. 

“Psst! Heather!” hissed Shelly, “Your zipper!” 

Heather looked down and blushed bright red. Had anyone seen her? She grabbed the flaps with both hands and yanked them together. She felt the jeans pull snug against her rump &#8211; too snug. She bit her lip and tried again. No use. Her fat ass was preventing her from getting the snap fastened. 

“Just great. Why couldn’t I store all my flab in my belly like normal people? Then, at least, I could suck it in…When it’s in your buns, there’s nothing you can do.” 

“Well, why don’t you stop eating so much?” 

“Easy for you to say! You’ve got me addicted to snacking, do you think I can just stop cold turkey?” 

Shelly couldn’t stifle a giggle. “You’re addicted to snacking? That’s rich!” 

“It’s not funny! I eat all day and I can’t stop! If I do, I feel..weird. I feel like I always need a cookie in my hand. What have you done to me, Shelly?” 

“Me? I didn’t do anything! You did this all yourself, butt girl!” She playfully poked Heather in her soft, chubby derriere. 

Heather scowled. 

“Look, if you’re that self-conscious but you refuse to stop eating, maybe you could start exercising. I’ve heard that exercise can sometimes redistribute fat or something.” 

“Sounds like an urban legend to me,” sniffed Heather, “but at this point, I’ll try anything.” 

**** 
Heather felt even more self-conscious once she was in the health club. If her butt had looked huge when it was stuffed into her pants, it looked even more enormous clad only in a straining spandex leotard. The clingy blue material was stretched so tightly around her massive buns that it was almost transparent. The spandex pants rode up between her chubby butt cheeks and Heather had to yank them out repeatedly. Her slightly pudgy belly rolled over her waistband and Heather was grateful that at least her stomach hadn’t blown up. After she had stuffed herself into her workout pants, she hardly dared breathe for fear she would pop right out of them. 

She tried to do some aerobics but didn’t get far before she was out of breath and sweat was pouring down her soft pretty face. Worse, she could feel her massive butt shaking and wobbling with each movement. 

“Just one last bend,” she told herself. She bent over, grunting with the exertion. 

Bending. A slight tearing sound echoed through the gym. Her buns had strained against the spandex pants until the seat of her tights started to tear. Heather put her hands to her wobbly rear and felt the rip in her seat. 

“I can’t believe this,” she mumbled to herself, rushing to the locker room so quickly that she hardly noticed she had made the split a lot worse. She turned to catch a glimpse of herself in the mirror. Her bright white cotton panties were now in plain view, obvious through the tear and it looked as if her entire ass was now hanging out. 

She sighed and pulled off the leggings, no easy task considering how clingy the material was. The stretch pants didn’t want to stretch enough to go down over her enlarged thighs and meaty buttocks, but she managed. 

“I give up. I can’t do this. I guess I’m just meant to have a fat ass.” Sadly, she pulled on her normal pants &#8211; no mean feat &#8211; and left the gym. Heather’s rounded butt cheeks rose with her every step to the point that she was afraid to take long strides for fear of her pants tearing. 

**** 

Having given up the fight against her expansion, Heather continued to grow rounder and rounder over the following weeks. Her ballooning rear was becoming more and more of a problem, but she couldn’t bring herself to cut down on snacking. 

Just as Shelly had promised, eating was addictive. Heather had run out of pants and, as promised, her mother refused to buy new ones, insisting that Heather shed some rump fat instead. She was reduced to wearing sweatpants and skirts. And skirts were becoming hard to find, too, as her rapidly swelling buttocks were growing so large that they now peeked out from beneath most of her old skirts which were too short to cover her entire ass shelf. Heather found that she constantly had to pull her tightening panties out of her butt crack throughout the day. It was becoming difficult for her to fit behind the desks in school because her padded ass caused her to ride higher in the seat. 

The next time Shelly visited, she couldn’t help but laugh again. Heather lay on her stomach on the bed, reading, a cookie in her hand. She was wearing a t-shirt and panties, but just barely. Her backside loomed larger than Shelly had ever seen, nearly swallowing her skimpy panties and turning them into a thong bikini bottom. Heather kicked her legs absently, sending tiny shockwaves through the 

“Heather?” said Shelly, “What’re you doing here? I thought you were going to try and sweat off some of that butt blubber!” 

Heather looked up at her chubby friend and smiled. “I was. But then I decided not to.” 

“Why not? Couldn’t find any pants to fit you and you’re stuck in the house?” 

“Ha ha,” said Heather sourly, “It is to laugh. But you won’t be laughing when you hear who got asked out by Justin Vittles!” 

“Get out!” Shelly squealed, jumping up and down. “You! I don’t believe it! You?!” 

“That’s right!” said Heather, flipping herself over. The inertia of her enlarged cheeks made it an awkward movement, but she managed. “Help me up, Shelly, and I’ll tell you the full story.” 

“So Justin likes big butts? Whoda thought?” Shelly laughed. “I guess everything ended well then. But does this mean that you’re going to keep cultivating that monumental rump of yours?” 

Heather smiled again but didn’t say anything more on the subject.


----------



## Observer (Oct 7, 2007)

*Heather 2*

Shelly glanced at her friend. Since shed started dating Justin Vittles, Heathers bottom had continued to grow but now her weight gain was spreading to other areas of her body as well. 

Heather was thrilled to find that her dream of having breasts had finally come true  over the past month, her minute A-cups had plumped up into respectable Bs and, if all signs were to be trusted, they werent going to stop there. Estatic over her bust development Heather seemed to take less notice of the other changes taking place in her body, particularly her swelling stomach. She was definitely starting to pile on the pounds; Shelly suspected that the massive amounts of empty calories that Heather consumed to maintain her chunky derriere were now being evenly distributed. 

Girl, said Shelly, Justin spoils you rotten. You are seriously starting to pork out all over. 

Oh, is that so? sniffed Heather, squeezing the last few chunks of her most recent candy bar into her mouth. Do I detect a hint of jealousy in your voice? 

As if! If dating Justin makes you fat, then you can have him! Im big enough as it is! Heather, Im just saying this for your own good. If you want to get fat, thats fine by me. Just dont turn around and blame me for never trying to help or warn you. 

I dont believe this, said Heather, crossing her fleshier arms and glaring at Shelly. Im finally happy with the way I look and you spring this! You really think Im getting fat? 

Not yet, but youre definitely on your way. Look, if you dont believe me, why dont you hop on the scale and well see just how much youve gained? 

Fine, lets do that! Youll see that Ive only gained a couple pounds  and since those have only given me some proper curves in my chest and butt, I dont think theyre anything to complain about. 

Heather jumped on the scale without hesitation. She threw one more scathing glance at Shelly, who simply rolled her eyes in response, before turning her attention to the spinning dial below. The confident look quickly faded from her face, though, as the dial failed to stop at the expected number but continued turning. 

Oh! exclaimed Heather as the dial slowly came to rest. 160! 

Shelly rolled her eyes. To her, the number was still low. She would kill to only weigh 160! But Heather had a more delicate frame and was several inches shorter than Shelly. For her, 160 was a hard number to digest. 

Heather plopped down on the bed, still in shock. 160! No way am I 160! That scales gotta be busted! 

Heather, the only way that that scale could be busted is if you busted it! Look at yourself! Youre definitely getting a little thicker around the middle. Its what I was trying to tell you. 

Heather stared at herself in the mirror. Her tummy pooched out slightly and she saw the beginnings of a spare tire. At her sides, a tiny bit of soft, pale flab oozed over her belt. She was still pretty thin  unless you counted her enormous bum  but it was apparent she wouldnt stay that way for long. Her freckled face was becoming rounder. Her once flat belly was getting rounder. She was getting rounder! 

What am I going to do? moaned Heather, Do you really think Im starting to get fat? I cant get fat! Just when Ive got a boyfriend! 

Get a grip, Heather! Just think- what are you doing differently lately thats caused you to blow up like this? 

Nothing! Well, Justin does take me out to dinner a lot, so Ive been eating better than I used to. And he brings me lots of chocolates. But I cant just turn those down! It would hurt his feelings. 

She bit her lip, agonizing. 

Maybe its not that bad, she said to her rounder reflection, Maybe Im not really getting fat. Im just finally growing up. 

Sorry to say this, Heather, but youre definitely plumping up. Thats not baby fat youve got there. Shelly grabbed a handful of soft adipose from Heathers hefty middle and gave it a little jiggle. It continued vibrating for several seconds after she released it. 

Thats a real spare tire. 

Bikini season is just around the corner, groaned Heather, standing up straight. She puffed out her chest and sucked in her gut. 

Unfortunately, she thought, I cant suck in my gigantic ass as well.

Dejected, she released her breath again. Her potbelly quickly bulged out again. Justin is going to take me down to the beach next week and I promised to wear my new thong bikini. I cant let him see how much weight Ive gained! Hell be so disappointed! 

She flopped down and buried her face in her hands. 

There, there. Shelly put a consoling arm around her friend. Im sure Justin wont mind. If he does, well, its his own fault and hes a stupid jerk for holding it against you. Whats he expect, feeding you all the time? Listen, Heather, its the first nice weekend of the summer so all the kids will be down at the beach. Ill be down at there, too, if you need me. Ill tell you what: Ill even wear my old one-piece. That way youll always look small compared to me. 

Heather laughed through her tears. Youre the best, Shelly. You always know how to make a girl laugh. 

Shelly cocked her head and flashed a mischevious grin. Oh, Im not joking. Us big girls have to stick together. When were out there, Ill make sure that you look downright svelte. And if Justin so much as thinks of harassing you about a little bit of pudge, Ill knock his block off. 

Heather tried to hide her smile behind a raised hand. She had no doubt that Shelly was as good as her word. 

****** 

Heather felt a bit embarrassed when Justin pulled up in his car the next weekend. She hadnt gained too much more extra weight since their last time together but what little she had put on she now had a greater awareness of. It was also even more noticeable due to the weather. The hot sun made skimpy clothes a necessity, so she was wearing a small belly shirt and a pair of Capri pants. Heathers red hair was pulled back in a short ponytail and her sparkling green eyes were hidden behind a pair of old sunglasses. 

The rest of her body had changed somewhat since last summer season. Her new belly shirt was stretched over a new pair of large, wobbly almost C-cup hooters. Her bloated buns had ballooned so that she was unable to fasten the waist of these Capri pants. She had spent a good half an hour trying to hook the snap without success. By sucking in her gut, she had managed to pull the zipper up but it wasnt comfortable at all. The waistband bit cruelly into her chubby tummy. Her tanned belly popped out slightly and Heather had the distinct sensation that it was bouncing and jiggling as she walked. 

Hey, Justin, she said as she approached her new boyfriend. She braced herself, expecting some comment on her new weight. She knew he wouldnt say anything cruel; in the short time that theyd been going out shed found Justin to be a real gentleman. But boys arent always conscious of just how sensitive girls can be about that issue 

Justin smiled and gave her a quick kiss. Justin Vittles stood about a finger joint taller than Heather and he weighed a substantial amount more; a muscular young man with short blond hair, Heather always thought that he looked like he ought to be a football jock. But she already knew that he was more sensitive than any jock shed ever known. For one thing, he was obviously way too nice to tell her how disgusted he must be with her added pounds. 

Hey, looks like youve already gotten some sun, eh, Heather? said Justin. 

Ohyeah. Heather wondered why he didnt comment on her weight. This was the first time that hed seen her out of heavier spring clothes. Maybe Justin hadnt been quite as oblivious to the changes taking place in her body as shed thought, so the most recent pounds werent really a huge shock to him. At least she hoped so.

She pushed her sunglasses down to get a better look at Justins car. Or rather, the car that he was driving. It obviously wasnt his. His car was a beat-up old hunk of junk Yugo that hed bought for ten dollars off of an illegal immigrant from the Czech Republic. This was a bright shiny jeep. 

You like? said Justin enthusiastically in response to Heathers questioning look. My dad let me borrow it for the day! He said that the Yugo would probably just get stuck in the sand and he didnt want to have to drive down and rescue us! Isnt it spiffy? 

Yeah! Boy, Ill bet that well be the envy of the whole beach in this! Your dads the best, Justin! 

Justin opened the door and motioned for Heather to hop in. She tried. Jumping into the elevated cabin proved to be a little bit tricky. Heather hadnt quite adjusted to her new center of gravity and she almost slipped several times. Finally, she grabbed hold of the seat and yanked herself forward, her enlarged buttocks waving in the air. Once inside, she quickly readjusted her fiery hair and waited, just a tad flushed, for Justin to get in the other side. 

I hope he didnt notice how much trouble I just had, thought Heather nervously. Hell think Ive become such a big fat pig that I cant even do simple things like get myself into a car! 

Driving down the rocky slope to the beach would have been uncomfortable no matter what but Heather was sure that her expanded body wobbled more with each bump they hit. 

Im just being too self-conscious, thought Heather to herself. 

So, Justin, which beach are we going to? 

Sandy Cove, of course! said Justin, grinning. Its the best beach! Everyone will be there! They got squid! Justin liked marine biology. 

YeahI know, said Heather, I just thought that you might want to go to Kelp Strand Point instead. Itll be less crowded. 

She batted her eyelids at Justin, hoping that hed take the hint. 

Plus, she thought to herself, fewer people to see my new spare tire. 

Sure, said Justin. He really was an agreeable boy. We can see squid anytime. 

The weather was so good today that even Kelp Strand Point had a fair number of beachcombers around. Heather noted with displeasure that a few of them were kids her age, kids who probably wouldnt think twice about pointing out her weight. Still, since there werent many tourist attractions in this area besides an old playground and a refreshment stand, it was still empty compared to Sandy Cove. Heather had called Shelly earlier on her cell phone to warn her that they would be going to a different beach, and she was relieved to see her larger friend had already beat them there. 

Hey, guys! Shelly bounced up, sporting a huge lopsided grin. Instead of her usual contacts, Shelly wore a pair of sleek plastic framed glasses. Her mousy brown hair was tied up in a pair of girlish pigtails. She wore a stretchy green one piece swimsuit that failed to disguise her chubby tummy and love handles. A towel tied around her waist hid her hefty thighs from view. 

About time you got here! 

Hey, said Justin politely. Why dont you girls get set up? Its so hot that I could go for a soda; you girls want anything from the refreshment stand while Im there? 

Yeah, bring me a hot dog, said Shelly, throwing her towel on the ground. As she bent over to smooth it out, Heather couldnt help feeling embarrassed for her friends ample, rounded rear. 

Nothing for me, thanks, said Heather, A girls gotta watch her figure. 

Most girls maybe, said Justin, But not you. Are you sure? 

He seemed vaguely disappointed. 

Yeah, really. Im fine. Heather said firmly. She was in control here. She might spend all day at home snacking, but she certainly had enough willpower to go a few hours without food when she was here at the beach. Then againthat was a few hours longer than she was used to going without food. Maybe it was better to wean herself off snacks slowly rather than just go cold turkey. 

Well, maybe a hotdog, too. But just one! 

Sure thing! Justin quickly regained his enthusiasm and bounded off. 

Shelly pinched one of Heathers chubby cheeks. Just one hot dog? What, are you used to eating them by the pack? 

Shut up, Shelly, thats not funny! You know that I've been spending all my time snacking. Eating just one is a step up for me. I cant gain any more weight, Shelly! Justins such a great guy that I dont want to lose him!

First, like I said, if his love is so dependent on your figure then hes a jerk and not worth it. Second, I dont think he minds your extra pounds at all. I mean, hes practically doing everything he can short of stuffing you himself to make you pork out. If I didnt know better I think he likes a little meat on a girl. 

Heather jolted. She hadnt really considered that possibility. Sure, Justin had asked her out when shed started growing a respectable ass. But it was one thing for a boy to like a curvy derriere and another thing to like actual pudge on a girl. 

Man, if thats the case, Ill bet Id be his dreamgirl. Shelly leaned backwards slowly, sticking her chunky stomach out as far as it would go. She rubbed both hands over the bulge. 

Shut up, said Heather again, laughing. Youd better not try anything! But do you think he really likes me when Im this chunky? You really think hes not just being nice? That he actually finds me attractive fatter? 

Heather, you do realize that youre still smaller than I am? So dont act like youre such a blimp. 

Sorry. 

Apology accepted. Now you can sit here and stew over these questions all day, so, as usual, it looks like good old Shellys gotta come to the rescue. When he comes back, Ill just strut around and wiggle my big fat ass a bit and well see if we get any reaction out of him! Now are you going to get changed or sit around in your capris all day? 

Heather had almost resolved not to change into her bikini before Shellys revelation. But now she couldnt think of a good reason to hide her inflated assets any longer. 

As she pulled her shirt over her head, Shelly caught a glimpse of Heathers ballooning gut. It hung over the waistband of her little bikini panties, nearly obscuring them. Heathers newly ripened form filled out her bikini to perfection. As she pulled her capris down, Heathers rear pressed firmly against the overloaded bikini bottoms. 

When she stood up again, the skimpy red material slid between her fleshy buns. Heather quickly yanked them out but she suspected that they would soon slide back. Her butt felt like it was practically hanging out in the open, ready and willing to bust her bikini bottoms in half. Increased flab at Heathers sides hung over the strings that hold the back and front of the bikini bottoms together, strings that were already pulled taunt from all the extra padding shed put on. Now that both her belly and her butt were retaining fat, the bikini was under more stress than ever. 

Heather looked down at herself. Had her bikini really become that tight? Even though Shelly was still bigger, her less revealing swimsuit made her look slimmer. 

Well, said Shelly, again striving to put a positive spin on the 
situation, Theres no way I can outshine you now. 

**** 

Heather was sunbathing when Justin returned with the food, clad in a bikini that was woefully unable to cover her expanded assets. Her large, heavy breasts stretched the top to its limits, so that the material was barely adequate to cover her nipples; they appeared ready to pop out of the snug bra cups. The strings were pulled taut around her enormous front, cutting into the soft flesh of her back. The front of her bikini bottoms were hidden beneath the lower roll of her pudgy potbelly and the back disappeared between her fleshy buns. The strings creaked softly with her every move. She slathered sunblock across her ample chest, frowning slightly. 

Great, I dont think Ill have enough sunblock to cover all of myself. Oh, well! Next she worked her way down to her swollen belly. 

She turned around and tried in vain to reach her flabby buttocks. With her increased girth, she wasnt as limber as once was and reaching her behind was more difficult than it should have been. In all honesty, she was afraid to try to hard, fearing that her larger chest might shred her bikini top completely if she even breathed too deeply. 

She turned as she heard the clatter of soda hitting the ground. Justin was staring straight at Heather with an idiot grin on his face. 

Well, that answers that question, said Heather happily as she glanced at her ogling boyfriend and relaxed. Now, bring me that hotdog!


----------



## Coop (Oct 9, 2007)

You should post all 6 parts of the story. I enjoyed reading it on Mollycoddles site.


----------



## Observer (Oct 9, 2007)

Patience, Coop me boy, patience.

As the header says, this is a sequential posting. It is tied to the concurrent migration of the early (and updated) Alice stories from the Dimension's Weight Room and also the Amber series from Mollycoddles. As you probably know, the characters from all three series eventually merge into a common multi-chapter encounter before diverging again into separate tales.

All of Heather will be here in due course - but not 32 chapters at one time!


----------



## Coop (Oct 9, 2007)

Heather is 32 chapters!?

Where is she keeping the rest of them?


----------



## Observer (Oct 9, 2007)

Not Heather alone, the three series combined


----------



## Observer (Oct 20, 2007)

*Heather 3*

Heather felt great. Okay, maybe that had something to do with the sugar high of six choc-chip muffins and two packs of Caramel Bombs she'd had between breakfast and brunch, but there was another reason. She had decided to get fat. Plain and simple, not chubby, not plump, not big boned, but all-out fat. 

She giggled every time she thought of it. Justin had confessed and she'd gone into orbit. This was so damn cool! Now, Justin was off visiting relatives for two months - he'd taken her to a burger bar for a farewell meal - and Heather knew exactly what kind of coming back present he deserved. She was explaining all this, and more, to Shelly, in the living room of her parent's house. While eating. A lot. 

Shelly was having a hard time taking it in. Shelly was finding it harder and harder to ignore the changes in Heather's body, even with her occasional snipey comment. Her ass no longer had the classic flaring curves - now, both round, flabby cheeks interfered with each other, huge and out of proportion, quivering and shifting with every heaving step she made. But she moved with the light, bubbly steps of a young woman - Shelly wondered if she was the only one who noticed the deep, loud thuds Heather's feet made when they crashed to the floor. Shelly didn't like focusing on her friend's weight (and despite her earlier amusement, even less on her ample rear) but it was hard not to notice. When Heather sat down it spread out, and she could often be seen shifting uncomfortably, as the twin fleshy mounds no longer fit so well. But recently, there was plenty new to distract her. Shelly noted that when Heather bent over, her newly aquired spare tire had bloomed into a soft potbelly, drooping down and peeping out from under her shirt (unless she wore, as she frequently did, a halter. Then, the gut was in plain view!) Her face seemed to have remained more or less the same, apart from a slowly developing double chin and maybe being a little chubbier in the cheeks, which made the changes to her body all the more astounding. And, Shelly had to admit, her early guess some new fat might increase her bust had been accurate. Her old pushups, always a desperate attempt to make her breasts seem larger, now jammed her meaty pair together, bulging dangerously from the confines of the lacy fabric. 

But she still moved with the air of someone not used to being so, so... so damn big! She got up and sat down awkwardly, attempted quick movements, then seemed stunned when she was unable to perform. AND dressed like she was thirty pounds lighter than she was. This last one was particularly noticeable. Heather wore a button-down sweater (the top two undone to give her new cleavage breathing room, she noted), her chubby tummy pooching out and hanging over her stretch-pants as she devoured a few packets of pork scratchings in front of her. She obviously wasn't paying much attention to Shelly, as she would have noticed her obvious disgust. 

Shelly couldn't help but feel a twinge for her friend. They'd known each other a long time, and Heather had stuck up for her whenever her own excess weight brought her down. She wanted to do the same for her, but... Shelly hadn't actually been trying to become a blimp. She could sympathize, sure - she knew how good it felt to eat and eat and know there was a thousand times more at the local store, or the ice cream parlor, or fast food joint... No! No more thinking like that, she scolded herself mentally. She looked down and the timid roll of the flesh that poked over her capris. That's where that baby came from. Heather was only focusing on the good; Shelly felt she should fill her in on the bad... 

"...Before it's too late!" finished Shelly, letting her thoughts speak. Heather looked at her, a little confused. 

"Look, Heather, I know that this whole weight gaining thing was my idea in the first place. Sure, maybe I was a bit jealous of you always being so skinny. And, okay, maybe I even thought it was kind of funny when you started padding your ass..." 

Almost instinctively, Heather felt her small hands reaching around to her wide, chubby butt. It was soft, no doubt. She poked it experimentally, and sure enough, her flabby rear squished slightly beneath her finger. 

Shelly cut in: "But this is just crazy! You want to become a blimp or something? Do you have any idea what that's like?" Shelly lifted her shirt and displayed her pudgy middle, her drooping overhang and inadvertantly, her impressive bust, pushed up and out by her favourite bra. Heather's eyes widened and flashed with awe and jealosy. 

It took Shelly's voice to snap her out of it. "It's not easy being a big girl!" Heather waited patiently for Shelly to finish her tirade. Once she'd gotten Justin to confess his tastes for larger women, her path seemed clear. But the words "big girl" caught her. She'd never thought of herself like that - just a petite little thing who'd put on some flab. She looked down, to see what a 'big girl' looked like. She was already snacking 24/7; proof of her binging manifested itself on her chunkier stomach, fuller hips, and enhanced bosom. Her rump, which had at first outpaced the rest of her body, had slowed down and now seemed more in proportion. (Although she sometimes had to wonder: is my butt slowing down or is the rest of me speeding up?) 

She had no desire to change her habits anymore now that she was assured that Justin didn't object to her new look. She tried to imagine having a bigger stomach, fatter thighs, larger breasts - Bigger than Shelley's! 

"Look, Shelly, I've been skinny as a rail my whole life, and I've always wanted to have a real figure. You know, a real womanly figure like you-" 

"Like me? Heather, I'm not womanly, I'm fat! Don't you understand? And at the rate you're going, you won't just be fat, you'll be huge! And Justin might think that's all great, but what about everyone else? What about the kids at school? Remember when I first started gaining weight? 'Oh, it's Shelly belly!' Ha ha, hilarious." 

Though Heather didn't say it, she did remember. She remembered seeing her slim, athletic friend who always beat her at basketball go off for the summer and come back with a broken bone, a candy bar in her hand and thirty extra pounds of rippling fat. She remembered Shelly nervously unsnapping her jeans in the locker room, and her fresh new tummy spilling out as she tried to cram it into her gym shorts. First game of the season, nobody watched the game. They just watched Shelley's new gut, gorged on cookies and candy, bouncing as fast at the ball. 

Shelly had put on about ten pounds a year since then - Heather was putting on about 15 a month. Still, a 'big girl'? Heather looked across the room and caught a look at herself in the mirror. She still didn't think she was fat. She was quite pleased with her newly plumpened boobs that required her to go up a bra size (Hadn't that been the whole reason that she'd started indulging in the first place?) Her short red hair perfectly accentuated her fuller face. Her old clothes hugged her new curves nicely, her pants was pulled tight around the swell of her bottom and her sweater creased around her knockers (Heather smiled, delighted that she was finally busty enough that she could justifiably call them "knockers"). Sure, she had grown a little potbelly to match, and she might not love those lovehandles, but she didn't see dislike them. In fact, they were starting to grow on her. (No pun intended!) Her thighs were now brushing each other, rubbing when she walked too fast. And as for the wobbling... 

When Shelly had first suggested gaining weight, she'd set herself a fifteen pound limit. What a joke. It was weird how every time she reached one of her limits, it was never enough. 

"You don't have to help, Shelly," said Heather. "But we've been friends for so long that I thought you'd want to know. I'm going to gain weight. By the time Justin gets back from visiting his relatives, I'm going to look like his dream girl!" 

Shelly waved a chubby arm dismissively and plopped herself down on the sofa, facing away from Heather. 

"Fine! Whatever, you go ahead and do that. Just don't come crying to me when you look like a big fat cow!" 

"Fine, Shelly, I guess I'll just have to go this alone!" 

If Shelly had thought that refusing to help Heather pack on pounds would dissuade her friend from that course, she'd thought wrong. With all the weight that Heather had already put on, she had never felt sexier. She truly felt that she was finally developing a woman's figure and she didn't want it to stop. 

Whatever extra curves she grew, it never seemed to be enough. Over the days following their argument, the two friends didn't see much of each other. Heather spent most of the time stuffing her face in a desperate race to add to her ballooning paunch and hefty thighs. 

Heather constantly marvelled at the effects her eating was having on her. She could still remember having an athletic body - the layer of swelling, paunchy flab and disproportionate curves still seemed alien to her. She was used to her magnificent butt swaying and wobbling as she walked, but now she had to contend with her stomach blubber rising as falling as she moved or even breathed, sloshing with fullness.

She'd accepted she was now a real couch potato, slumping in front of the TV with her ever-increasingly supply of snacks the moment she got in the door. She occasionally smiled secretly when a diet commercial flashed between programmes, as she shovelled another mouthful of thick honey biscuits into her mouth and chewed ferociously. There was no culinary indulgence she hadn't sampled, and it was heaven. If only Shelly was there to help her along...

She sat there today, sprawled in the easy chair and scooping triple-chocolate ice cream down her throat - every time she swallowed, her stomach seemed to cry out for more. 

She was nearly onto her second tub when the phone rang. Heather put down the spoon and hurriedly heaved herself up (it was become more difficult every week!). "Ugh!" she cried, as her heavy pizza thighs pulled her down. She glared at the binge-interrupting phone. "I'm coming!" she growled, as she walked (waddled? was this a waddle?) over and picked it up.

"Hello?"

"Well, are we gonna do this or are we gonna do this?" came Shelly's response. 

Heather gasped. "Shelly! Oh my god! Does this mean... You'll..." 

"WE'll do this, yeah. Now what do you have in mind, skinny?" Unseen by Heather, Shelly grinned.

"I don't know, I was just eating. Snacking all the time, like you suggested." 

"Well, Heather, if you're really serious about this, that's not going to be enough. You're going to have to go all the way."

Heather subconsciously rubbed her already gorged potbelly, which had begun to hang out of her shirt  just slightly, but it was a start. "Go all the way? You should see me now. I've just eaten an entire tub of ice cream and I'm nearly busting out of my shirt!"

"Glad to hear that you're not slacking, twiggy! But if you really want to blow up, you're going to have to do more than just snack a lot. You're going to have to really pig out. If there's one thing that I know, it's how to gain weight. The best thing we can do to start you off is have a real food orgy  here, we'll make this into a girl's night out thing, nothing more girly than a couple of best friends getting together to eat. Oo, it'll be like a slumber party! I'll be over to fifteen minutes and I'll bring all the necessities."

Heather frowned, confused. "Necessities?" 

"You know, junk food. Any requests?" 

"I don't know, anything," said Heather. "You know me, as long as it's edible."

"Jumping in head first, eh, ya scrawny little thing?"

"Don't call me that!" Even with her growing curves, Heather still felt a little self-conscious about how thin she used to be. "I'm almost as big as you are now!" 

"As big as me? I think you've got a ways to go before you can make that claim. I'll pick some chips and cookies and, oh, Heather?" 

"Yeah?"

"I know how much you love to snack nowbut don't you start without me."

"Bleh!" Heather laughed as she hung up, happy to know that she now had Shelly's support. But now that Shelly had mentioned it, she realized that she was still hungry. What? She'd just finished a pretty major snack and already she wanted more? Good thing that Shelly would be over soon with even more treats. 

First things first, she thought. A sleepover wouldn't be a sleepover if she didn't change into her pajamas. Heather bounded up the stairs as fast as she couldwhich, considering how much she had just eaten wasn't very fast. She didn't want to jostle her already bulging gut more than was absolutely necessary!

She waddled into her room and pulled out her usual nighties  a button-down pajama top. She usually didn't bother with bottoms, just sleeping in her panties so that would do for now. As she changed out of her school clothes, Heather noticed that her jeans had left a mark on her waistline where they cut into the porky flesh. Her shirt fit snugly around her plump boobs and the upper portion of her rounded belly, so she had to slowly roll it up to get it off. As she finally pulled it over her head, she couldn't help but notice that the sudden movement caused her body to jiggle and sway.

Stripped to bra and panties, she had a thought and giggled. She went into the bathroom and stepped on the scales. A chill went through her as the dial spun past 160. She hadn't even officially started, and she was heavier! 

"Okay, 165, 170... 171! That is almost as big as Shelly!"

She put both hands on the underside of her overhanging paunch and weighed it. There was no denying she felt a bit heftier. She counted in her head... Wow, I'm only 30 pounds away from 200! she thought excitedly. Wait, ONLY 30 pounds? A few months ago, half that would've frightened her to death! But this a new sensation... She'd never been closer to 200 than to 100 pounds before. How large was Shelly anyway, she wondered. Probably about 190 lb, although she'd never really bothered to ask. If she kept gaining at this rate, soon she'd become even bigger than that! 

She picked up the pajama top, suddenly realizing that she hadn't worn it in a couple weeks. In her race to gain, she generally ended the day by eating herself into such a stupor that she was too groggy to change into proper pj's. She pulled her chunky arms through the sleeves and struggled to close the buttons around her massive front. They resisted a bit but not too much. Yet. As she came back downstairs, she couldn't help but feel a tad exposed in her over-tight nighties.

Normally, she didn't feel self-conscious about parading in front of Shelly in her skivvies but tonight well, she hadn't really calculated how those extra pounds would look in this outfit. Her top felt constrictive, and her pale belly flesh could be seen through the small, crescent-shaped gaps between the buttons. Her heavier melons also put some strain on the top, but her rear seemed to totally overwhelm her underwear. She hadn't been able to yank them up high enough to completely hide her crack and her cheeks threatened to bust right through the thin material.

"Well, it's good to see results this early," she told herself. She glanced at the mirror at the bottom of the stairs, catching sight of her profile. Her paunch stuck out further than it ever had before! As she turned, the material creaked. She ran her hands down her body, and accidentally popped the lowest button.

She sighed, and turned to see her stomach was visible nearly all the way up to the deepening belly button. She slapped it lightly with one hand. 

"Naughty tummy!" she whispered. "Trying to break out of my shirt!"

It jiggled in response. "And Shelly should get a kick out of this. Hmm, wonder how much longer until she gets back? I'm starving.." 

She gingerly dropped herself down on the living room couch, moving slowly to avoid losing any more buttons. Her stomach already felt strangely empty even after all her earlier binging. I've gotten too used to snacking, she thought. If Shelly doesn't get here soon, I don't think I'll be able to wait for her. I'll give her five more minutes. No, make that two. Heck, she should be here now, she wants to help me gain so she shouldn't be too upset if I do start without her! 

With that rationalization, Heather made a beeline for the kitchen, her tubby butt cheeks shifting and wobbling. The kitchen was still full of lots of food. Her mother may have been a fitness fanatic, but Heather had inherited her father's insane metabolism  and that metabolism meant that he always kept lots of junk food around. Actually, now that she had become so much more rounded, she had begun to suspect that she HADN'T inherited it to the extent she'd previously believed 

She grabbed a box of oreos off the shelf and broke it open with one hand as she opened the fridge to get some milk with her other. Milk and cookies, nothing better! She poured herself a glass of 50%, making a mental note to make sure there was some whole milk available for her next binge, and expertly dunked a fistful of oreos. Once they were soggy enough, she crammed the lot into her mouth at once. Heavenly!

Before she knew it, she'd eaten her way through the entire box. Her face and hands were smeared with cookie crumbs and filling but it was worth it! She only started to feel guilty when she heard Shelly at the door.


----------



## Observer (Oct 20, 2007)

"Hi, Shelly! How's it going?" Heather smiled weakly as she opened the door, hoping that Shelly wouldn't notice that she'd already eaten. 

Shelly stumbled in, juggling two bags of groceries, and dumped them on the coffee table. She was wearing a pair of cut-offs and a T-shirt, taut over her fleshy curves. The cut-offs exposed her massive upper legs and seemed quite binding around the thighs. The shorts were short enough that they looked like they might give her an awful wedgie! Shelly might not have liked being so big, thought Heather, but she sure knew how to make the best of a bad situation. 

Shelly leaned back to admire all the goodies she'd brought, causing her D-cup breasts to billow out and strain her already snug t-shirt. Heather knew it would only be a matter of time before she'd be that stacked! 

Despite her excitement, she grimaced a bit; she'd eaten that box waaaay too fast and her stomach felt just a tad unsettled. Signifying her discomfort, her slightly-distended tummy gurgled slightly. Shelley cocked her head and grinned, eying the bloated pot belly, poking out from underneath her pajama shirt and pressing against her poor, strained panties. 

You've already eaten, haven't you? My god, you couldn't wait fifteen minutes for a pig-out!

Heather blushed slightly and looked down at her new expanse of belly. She stroked it with her bare hands, and gave it an experimental poke. She could actually pinch her stomach-flab. 

She looked up, her eyes betraying old thoughts of diets, exercise and cruel, skinny classmates. She felt a twinge of shame - sure, she wanted to experiment with some extra curves, but she was at the stage she couldn't wait a measly fifteen minutes without gorging herself! What would her diet-crazy mother say?

"No turning back now, tubby," said Shelly as if reading her thoughts. "There is no way that you're telling me that I brought all this junk food for nothing- there's certainly no way that I'm gonna eat it all! So you'd better open wide and hope that gut of yours has enough stretch left in it to hold this stuff!"

She dumped the contents of the grocery bags on the table. Heather gasped in surprise; there was more there than even she had expected! Several bags of chips, boxes of cookies, frozen pizza, and was that beer? 

"Beer? How'd you get that?" asked Heather. 

"My brother has had some bottles hidden under his bed," said Shelly matter-of-factly. 

"Of course, he thinks we're all too dumb to know that. I was just waiting for a special occasion to steal them, though. But, hey, they're got lots of empty calories, so they're just the thing to bloat you up!" 

Heather opened her mouth to respond, and let out a small burp. Shelly laughed. 

"That's my girl! Here, you start on this and I'll go pop this pizza in the microwave." 

Heather rummaged through the bags and found a box of milanos. 

"Oh, I just love these things!" she said to herself. 

When Shelly returned, she found Heather sitting on the couch, already tucking into a second box of milanos. 

"See you're already making progress!" she said, putting down the pizza in front of her. "Hope you left some room for this!" 

Heather wavered for a minute, stunned by the sheer size of the deep pan pepperoni. She picked up the knife hesitantly, but then put it down and picked up the pizza with both hands. She tore into it with renewed hunger. She laughed.

"Jeez girl, slow down. You keep going like that and you'll get chubby!"

Heather paused briefly enough to giggle a little at this. As she pushed away the now-empty pizza pan, she patted her inflated tummy. "It'll all go to the right places..." 

She stood up and turned, landing a slap on the well-fed derriere, testing the confines of the bedtime panties.

"Speaking of which, how's the original aim of this scheme going?" asked Shelly, pointing at her bust.

Heather smiled and cupped her heavier breasts. They had definitely developed, now even hanging slightly. Her new, larger bra showed them off nicely, squeezing them together and emphasizing her deeper cleavage.

Not bad, eh? said Heather. Ive finally got big boobs after all this waiting! If Id known this is all it would take, I would have started eating long ago!

She stood straight and puffed out her chest proudly, causing excess breast flesh to bulge over the tops of the overfull cups. 


Heather swallowed another mouthful of snacks, wiped her mouth and said "C'mon, eat something! There's more than enough!"

Shelly's eyes roamed over the spread of gooey treats she'd laid out in front of her fattening friend.

Temptation rose up within her, but... "Oh no, you're the one getting chunky, not me! I don't need any extra poundage!" She thrust out her stomach for effect, inflating her cheeks. Heather laughed.

"Aw, c'mon! Don't make me feel lonely with all this food..." She put on a baby voice, pouting and nibbling the edges of a cookie. Shelly crumbled, and tore into the Godiva chocolates. Heaven! 

Of course, they didnt stop after one box of chocolates. Or even two. Over the course of the night the two girls ate enough chocolates to feed an entire army. And by the time morning came around theyd just begun to regret some of that indulgence 

Shelley awoke groggy. She found herself lying on the couch in Heather's living room. The place was strewn with the wreckage of the slumber party - candy wrappers, takeaway cartons, a pizza box or two, a noticeably empty ice cream up, chip packets with naught but a few crumbs remaining, and even a few beer bottles. Unsteady on her feet, she grabbed hold of the coffee table and heaved herself up. Almost immediately, she was caught off balanced and wobbled slightly. 

Confused, she glanced down and saw the nagging reminder of last night's gustatory madness - she'd sneaked a few cookies, a hot dog, a couple slices of pizza... The more she thought about it, the bigger the list got. But it was so hard to concentrate on all the delightful goodies she was cramming into her mouth (and, she now realized, her belly) when marveling at Heather's own eating. 

It was like she treated it as a sport. Step 1: take bite of food, preferably two times larger than the mouth is meant to hold. Step 2: Chew fast, methodically, and gulp it down before her stomach can raise any complaints. Step 3: Pick up a new delicacy and pack it in before you've finished swallowing the last. And repeat! Apart from a few seconds in between 'courses' (i.e. when Shelly had to go and load up on more from the kitchen) she never seemed to stop! And if she felt full once in the whole evening, Shelly missed it... But now, Heather was not around to distract her, and the main attraction was her own, lonesome gut. 

She'd always had a womanly figure - despite herself, she flaunted her hips and breasts with the best of them, packing her swollen mammaries and expansive derriere into hipsters and halters like shame didn't exist. She'd always been aware of the pudge around her middle - in high school, how could she avoid it? It had always been thick - squashy even, folding into little stomach rolls when she bent over - but never really round, except after those huge thanksgiving dinners grandma makes... Now, it curved out gracefully, joining her wide hips and putting a little more pressure on her love handles. 

She took a few experimental steps, and was surprised by how hefty she felt. She watched her bloated tummy bounce and jiggle as she moved. 

"Probably 'cause I'm only in underwear," she thought. "Not used to it all hanging out like this." 

From the stairs, she heard soft footsteps. Shelly panicked - she was standing in bra and panties, and her clothes were scattered across the room (she'd felt so confined in her denim cutoffs and tiny tee-shirt she'd pretty much torn them off) She didn't want to be caught by Heather with nothing to hide her chunky ass but some skimpy undies! Maybe Heather wanted to get chubby, but not her! She lunged desperately, grabbing the cut-off shorts off the floor, and then spun around to go after her tee shirt. She hopped across the room, trying to pull the cut-offs over her meaty thighs.

"Where's that shirt? Shirt, shirt, shirt  there!" She grabbed at the shirt, but slipped on some of debris from the night before, waved her arms helplessly, and fell flat on her face. 

"Owwwww!" she yelped, the impact sending ripples through her flabby belly. It would have hurt in any case but it didn't help at all that she was still so stuffed from last night's binge. 

As she lay, rolling around on the floor, clutching at her swollen stomach, the door opened and Heather poked her head in.

"Hello, hello!" chirped Heather, poking her head through the door. "How's- uh, what are you doing?" 

"Nothing!" huffed Shelly quickly. "I was just getting dressed."

She didn't much feel like heaving herself up again, but she felt even less like lying on the floor, in nothing but a tight bra and upzipped cut-offs, in front of her friend.

Heather was even more bloated from the night's feast. Her gorged tummy arced out in front of her, sagging ever so slightly over her panties. The lower buttons on her pajama top were all undone and Shelly doubted that Heather would ever be able to get them refastened.

"Hey, Shelly!" said Heather gleefully. "It looks like you've put on some weight, too!" 

"Oh, ha ha. It is to laugh," said Shelly bitterly. "You might think this is so funny, but you forget that I'm not the one who wants to get fat. I'm already too big; any more and I'll be a whale." 

Heather looked Shelly over. Shelly was always making sarcastic comments about her weight, most people might suspect that she was pretty insecure about it. But the fact that she never really tried to disguise it, that she actually tended to wear her clothes just a tad on the snug side, lead Heather to suspect that Shelly didn't mind her extra curves nearly as much as she suggested. Heather, always the twiggier of the pair, had always been jealous of Shelly's more voluptuous figure. 

"Oh, man," said Heather. "I'm hungry. What's for breakfast?" 

"Hungry? Breakfast?" Shelly was incredulous. "Girl, do you not remember what we just did? You must have eaten twice as much as I did and I'm absolutely stuffed to bursting still! Where do you put it all?" 

Heather shrugged. "You were the one who said I needed to go all the way, so that's what I'm doing!"

"You're going more than all the way! Wow, Heather, look at that gut!" She reached over and grabbed a handful of soft adipose. "How much have you put on in one night! Look, you're even starting to form folds. Bend over, will you?" 

Heather looked at her suspiciously. "Why? What's this about?" 

"C'mon just do it!" Heather bend over, just a bit, her tummy still felt full and tender. Plus, bending over just wasn't as easy as it used to be. She felt her widening ass press against the stretched fabric of her panties and she hoped that they would hold together despite the pressure. Shelly broke into laughter. 

"I knew it! Feel your stomach!" 

Heather put a hand to her tummy and found that bending over had forced it to curl up into several small rolls. As she straightened, she could even see the red crease lines where they had been. They weren't really obvious but they were there now and they'd never been there before! No doubt about it, she was definitely getting heavier!

"Now, one last test- why don't you try to rebutton that pajama top?" 

"No sweat," said Heather instinctively before remembering how tightly it had fit the night before- even before her second binge of the evening! 

She grabbed the first button and pulled it across toward its hole. She grunted as Shelly stifled a giggle. 

"It's stuck," said Heather, annoyed. With a little effort, though, she pushed it through, although the material puckered angrily around it. The second button wouldn't even come within a half inch of closing unless she sucked in her stomach. As long as she held her belly in, the rest of the buttons still closed. 

"There!" 

"Yeah, that's pretty good," said Shelly, "But you shouldn't try to fool a fellow fat girl. I know all the tricks, so why don't you try doing that without sucking your gut in?" 

Heather grinned sheepishly and, slowly, slowly, let her breath out. Her stomach began to inflate, returning to its full, natural size. The creases in the fabric around the buttons slowly began to wrinkle even more, and the gaps between buttons began to widen. \

Shelly's eyes widened as Heather's tummy reached its maximum size from the night before- and surpassed it. It continued to stretch out, wider and wider, until  pop! The middle button, unable to withstand the force of her belly flab, burst loose and flew across the room. A second late and a second button joined it. Pop! Finally, her stomach reached its full size and hung, sagging over the waistband of her panties, the other buttons all straining but still holding. 

Shelly struggled to hold back laughter. "Oh, only popped two buttons? Don't feel bad, Heather, soon you'll be able to bust them all, if we keep up at this pace!" 

Heather only smiled in response.


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2007)

*Chapter 4*
"Hey, Shelly!" said Heather, poking her friend in her massive, exposed stomach. "Wake up, it's time for breakfast! And I think we could both use a little sustenance!" 

Heather smiled as her Shelly opened her eyes and peered up at her. Lying down, she had a new double chin, and her belly rose to touch her chest, which bulged dangerously out of a bra which Heather knew to be in the E range. Her body filled up the couch, leaving no spare inch, and Heather was in awe of Shelly's expansion. She reminded her of the 'before' photos in diet commercials. 

Shelly struggled to get to her feet; she was more accustomed to extra weight than Heather was, but gaining so much so quickly was even beginning to slow her down. As she awkwardly arose, her giant love handles vibrated dangerously. 

Catching sight of them both in a mirror, Heather was stunned. In their underwear, they looked like two sumo wrestlers gearing up for a match! In fact... Well, as she looked at Shelly, still unaware she was probably as big as her (if not bigger!) she wondered if it was time to stop. 

She'd never considered getting THAT big, and she wondered what would be the best way to tell her friend she was putting on more than 'a few pounds'... Oh, who was she kidding? Shelly looked huge! It wouldn't be long before she wouldn't be able to fit out the door, she thought. Heather didn't have a problem with either of them being big, but if Shelly put on much more, she would have trouble finding clothes... 

Shelly rubbed her eyes. 

"Bleh," she said simply, "What's for breakfast?" 

Heather shrugged. Of course, they were both ravenous. 

"Does it really matter? C'mon, let's get dressed and get some grub!" Shelly watched Heather wobble back to her room. She shook her head. Heather was definitely blimping out quite nicely. And she had to admit that there wasn't much reason for her to watch Heather so much. There was no indication that Heather was at all skipping meals. If anything, she was eating even more meals than even Shelly had prescribed. 

_"Guess I just like feeling like the thin one for once,"_ she thought. 

Unbelievable as it was, Shelly had begun to suspect that Heather's weight had surpassed her own. She was dying to confirm this, but was afraid to suggest a weigh-in just yet. What if Heather got scared by the high number and swore off the "diet?" It'd be back to the old days of scrawny little Heather and her big fat friend. Bleh. Plus, she didn't want Heather to be any less confident, as the end of summer was approaching; then it would soon be time for school again.

She wondered what the other kids would think of her fattening. Plus, on the brief occasions her mother had been around (she frequently left Heather alone as she went out on business trips), she'd been shooting them more and more disapproving looks. It was she who'd refused to buy any more pants for Heather's inflating butt, but she hadn't commented much since... 

In fact, she hadn't been around for about three weeks, and Heather must be about twenty pounds heavier than when she left! The last time her mother had come back, the girls were clearing up after 'dinner' (Shelly grinned at the memory of the record-breaking ice cream consumption...). Heather had been wearing stretchy pants that were pushed to the limit, and had bumped into her mother as she came in the door. Her mother looked down at the strip of pudgy flesh, rounding out over the waistband over her slacks, and frowned. 

"Good thing you'll be taking up sports when school starts." she said curtly, and slapped her daughter's heavy midriff hard. Heather had looked deeply hurt. Shelly had resolved to comfort her by sharing her own supply of snacks... 

Shelly shook her head again as she picked a tank top and jeans out of her duffel bag. To think she was so against this idea only two months ago. Now she sometimes felt like she was as enthusiastic as Heather herself. And I'm not even the one gaining! She thought. Much, she added, looking down at her expansive paunch. Shelly would always admit her diet was less than healthy. Three main meals, desserts, plus snacks. Nothing like Heather, but still... 

Fact was, for the past week, she'd repeated the routine with Heather, each time promising herself she'd quit sneaking down the occasionally goody. And each time, she broke the promise. Now, it was starting to show. Her weight had always been fairly distributed (unlike Heather, whose rapid gain had sent her newfound chubbiness speeding to her butt and stomach), but now, her recently unconscious binging had increased those assets. She was reminded of just how much her snacking had enlarged those assets when she tried to cram her butt into her jeans. 

"Uhhh, c'mon, these fit last week," she snarled. The jeans were reluctant to go over her meaty thighs and hefty legs. She lay down on the floor and slowly tried to wriggle her way into the constrictive garment. The sound of grunts and moans coming from Heather's room indicated that Heather was having similar problems with her clothes. 

Shelly squirmed until she was able to raise the pants over her voluptuous bum, but she didn't even bother trying to fasten them. The button and hole were spread far apart by her rounded belly, which rose and fell dramatically with her breathing. Moving slowly due to the tightness of her pants, she waddled into Heather's room to see how she was doing. Heather was also trying to do up the zip on a pair of overly snug shorts. Unlike Shelly, though, Heather still hadn't learned when to give up on a hopeless cause. 

She pulled desperately on the two flaps, trying to hook the snap. 

"Give it up, fat girl," said Shelly, "The days when you could close those pants are long gone. You're officially one of us now." 

"But I've always fit into these shorts!" said Heather. 

_"She still doesn't realize that all her extra weight means she can't dress like a small girl anymore," _thought Shelly, amused. 

"Fine, Heather, you tell me when you get that snap closed and we'll head off for breakfast, okay?" 

Shelly left as Heather threw herself on the bed and continued fighting with her too-small shorts. Ten minutes later she emerged, panting and red-faced, but, amazingly, her pants were fastened. Unfortunately, it was obvious from Heather's awkward walk and scowling expression that the waistband was cutting into her tubby tummy. Heather had selected a longer shirt for once, which hung over her inflating waist and prevented Shelly from accurately guessing just how tight those pants were. 

"How're you doing?" asked Shelly, "Can you even breathe in those?" 

"No," gasped Heather, "They're cutting off my circulation." 

"That's enough," laughed Shelly, "Just pop those suckers open, why don't you? C'mon, look, I did it!" 

She raised her own shirt, revealing her fleshy gut, her unzippered fly and exposed panties. "With that long shirt, no one will notice." 

Heather was reluctant. Even though the shirt was long, it was still tight, clinging snugly to her blossoming melons and spherical stomach and revealing the slight depression of her deepening belly button. She was afraid that it was so tight that people might actually be able to detect the outline of her unzipped shorts through the stretched material. Just to be safe, she was going to leave that snap fastened no matter how uncomfortable it might be. 

"Whatever, if you want to be uncomfortable that's fine with me," said Shelly. "I wouldn't recommend leaving those tight ass shorts fastened but it's your funeral."

"I don't think I'm going to suffocate, Shelly! Stop worrying so much!" 

Heather assumed &#8211;rightly - that Shelly was afraid that the too-small waistband would injure Heather by digging too deeply into her soft pudgy middle. But what Heather didn't realize was the Shelly was also worried that the snap would not survive the massive breakfast she had planned. Shelly'd made the same mistake when she'd first started gaining weight all those years ago. 

Forgetting how much her belly could swell during a heavy meal, she'd worn a pair skin-tight shorts to school one day to show off her new, shapely rear. (Unlike Heather, Shelly had never worried that her butt was too big!) It was not too long after her broken leg had put an end to her old, athletic life-style and her constant snacking had softened her body, but she had already accepted that she probably wouldn't ever be slim again. So, instead, she had
chosen to revel in her size.

She still remembered sauntering through the cafeteria that day, her buns shifting and swaying under the stretched fabric, feeling the furtive glances of the young boys in the crowd. Perhaps she was a little nervous. It was an experiment, after all, her first time testing out whether she could still be sexy as a larger girl. Maybe that was why she grabbed more food in the lunch line than usual: an extra box of fries, two candy bars, some pizza. 

It didn't seem like much at the time, not even as she was scarfing it down. She'd mowed her way through every item on her tray without a second thought- it didn't help that Heather had been there, yammering on about something &#8211; probably about how much she wished she had big boobs, again &#8211; and distracting her. 

Suddenly, she heard a soft "ping" and her clothes didn't feel nearly as constrictive. Her gorged gut had been slowly but steadily inflating throughout her meal, pressing harder and harder against the waistband of her slacks until the button succumbed to the pressure. She remembered turning beet red with embarrassment, hoping that no one would notice. 

Of course, Heather hadn't made a big deal, not wanting to embarrass her friend any further, but Shelly couldn't help but feel the tiniest twinge of resentment toward the girl who could drink liquid lard and not gain an ounce. She did feel some satisfaction now that Heather was in the same situation that she was, gaining weight like crazy. While she didn't want to cause Heather any embarrassment, she did find a certain poetic justice in that she was probably about to bust her shorts just like Shelly had all those years ago. 

And so, breakfast began. Like all their meals, one kind of blended into the other through constant snacking. It was hard to know when lunch ended and dinner began. But when they did decide to officially start a meal, they made a big deal out of it. Shelly was enjoyed mealtimes more and more since she started bunking with Heather, and now their portions seemed to be equal. 

A few weeks before, Shelly bowed out of most of their eating contests before Heather even got started. But she'd discovered her capacity for bloating up had increased as she'd stuffed her face and swollen her belly every day and every night for weeks. But Heather had been in her element from the start, even if she was a little afraid of the huge leap she would be taking. She seemed to have dealt with that by ignoring her massive growth. Oh sure, every time she popped a seam or noticed another inch of flesh on her voluminous hips or rear, she giggled happily and rushed to tell Shelly. But Shelly was suspicious that she didn't quite realize how huge she was becoming.

Now, it took Heather about three minutes to bust her shorts. She'd just finished her third stack of pancakes, when she leaned back, exhaled, and ripped the seat at the same time the button hit the ceiling. 

She looked down with a surprised jerk. "Hey, what the -" She didn't get any further before her globular, oozing stomach bore down unsupported, squashing the waistband of the shorts and rumbling with a mixture of overstuffed fullness and ravenous hunger. Shelly peered over her own enlarging girth and smiled. 

”Okay, girl, you’ve definitely made it. You’re now officially fat.” 

Heather looked at herself: her jumbo hooters, her colossal pot, and her wide thighs. “I really am fat, aren’t I?” she said. “I never would have believed it. Oh Gawd, I’m soooo big! And you, too, Shelly! We’ve turned into a pair of overstuffed butterballs.” 

“Yeah,” said Shelly. “I never planned to gain this much weight. But what are you gonna do? I’ll admit it, I’m fat. Not as fat as you, though, but fatter than I’ve ever been before. No reason to fight it anymore.” 

Heather laughed. “The way you talk, you make it sound like we’ll just keep getting fatter and fatter forever.” 

"So," said Shelly, unsure how to broach the subject. "Justin get's back in a few days. Reckon you're big enough to give him a nice surprise?" 

To Shelly's amazement, Heather looked unsure as she looked down at herself, prodding her gigantic midriff and running her hands down her wide, wide hips. 

"I dunno... Maybe... He'll probably barely notice... What do you think?" 

”You’re joking, right? Heather, Justin might like big girls but that doesn’t mean he won’t notice anything smaller than the Goodyear blimp. You’ve gotta be at least twice your old weight now.” 

Heather grabbed a hold of her jiggly belly flesh with both hands and looked at it thoughtfully. Her gut had ballooned so big that none of her shirts could completely cover it anymore; they each left varying degrees of stomach flab visible, hanging over the waist of her increasingly snug pants. 

”I couldn’t weigh that much,’ said Heather dubiously. 

Not that I’d mind, she thought to herself, but it just wasn’t possible. 

”Oh no?” said Shelly, “Tell you what: when we’ve digested enough to actually get up and waddle home, why don’t we weigh you so we’ll know for sure how heavy you’ve gotten?” 

”Sure,” said Heather smoothly. She’d been pretty curious about that herself after all. 

Back at home, Heather slowly lumbered up to the scale and heaved one bare, pudgy foot. The numbers danced wildly. She breathed in, and put her other foot on with a resounding THUNK. She looked up excitedly. 

"Shelly! I can't see the scale! I'm too fat!" She was obviously delighted. 

Shelly conceded that from her perspective, it looked like Heather was going to have a tough time seeing over the gorged and distended gut that still trembled with every movement - plus, her heaving bosom. As much as Shelly hated to admit it, it looked like Heather had outgrown her in the chest as well. She sighed.

"Lean over then, fatso! You can make it if you bend far enough!"

Heather nodded dutifully, and slowly descended. There was the faint sound of fabric tightening around her mammoth rear, and the softer sound of her stomach forming half a dozen thick 'jelly rolls' as she moved.

Her eyes strained to see the numbers... 160... 170... 180... 190... 200! She'd broken 200! Wait, it wasn't done... 210... 217... 221!

Shelly's mouth dropped as she leaned over and examined the scale. “221! You ARE huge! Well done, Heather, capital job!” 

Heather stepped off the scale, her foot hitting the ground with a thunderous clunk. 

”Your turn now, Shelly. I need something to compare to!” 

”Ready!” said Shelly, bracing herself to see the huge number. She tried to maneuver past Heather to get to the scale but it was trickier than she’d expected. Both girls had become so massive that it was difficult to move around in the cramped bathroom. Shelly could feel her rotund paunch rub against Heather’s flabby side as they tried to squeeze past each other. 

”This is ironic,” muttered Shelly. “You used to be such a beanpole and now you’re so enormous that we can barely both fit in here.” 

“Less talk, more..uh..standing on the scale!” said Heather. 

Shelly stepped on the scale and tried to peer over her huge, spherical gut. She sucked in her stomach as far as she could and shoved aside her hefty jugs to get a better look but she still couldn’t see the scale! 

”Great, I can’t see the number either!” 

”Just do what you told me to do!” said Heather brightly. 

Shelly grumbled but she did as she was told. Slowly, slowly, she bent over to see the numbers, her own butt straining against the seat of her pants, her larger stomach squishing into folds. But it was no use. Shelly was so much fatter that she couldn’t bend over far enough to see the scale. She couldn’t even see her toes over her rounded belly anymore! 

”I can’t bend over far enough to see anything!” cried Shelly, straightening up. There were harsh red lines across her blubberly midsection, where her soft flesh had bunched into jelly rolls. 

”Don’t worry, I’ll find out the number,” said Heather helpfully. Painfully, slowly because of her own excess poundage, she squatted down to look at the scale. 

“You’re 240!” called Heather’s voice. Shelly couldn’t see her around her own massive form. 

"240?” said Shelly, amazed. “You’re kidding! I can’t believe I got THAT fat! What am I gonna do? My mom'll send me to fat camp if I get much bigger!" But she didn’t actually sound that worried. 

"Don't worry, Shelly,” laughed Heather. “I'll spring you. I'll just sit on the guards 'til they let you go." 

Little did she dream what would, in the not too distant future during the holidays, be her own fate.

(For the next installment click here)


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Nov 22, 2007)

I know Im fairly new here well very new but I just thought I should point out that this is a Dimensions exclusive adaptation of the Amber series not the originally written ones


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2007)

Quite correct, the versions presently being posted have been modified from the originals. All this was explained when we began but I'll detail it more here. I should point out first, however, that you posted your advisory to Heather series rather than the Amber which you reference. Some may not immediately get the connection. 

As background it should be noted that we have four series which interact at certain points: Alice, Amber, Heather and Megan. There is no subterfuge or hanky panky involved here, but there was a problem.

The issue, which was discussed and resolved with the author of all four series (Mollycoddles), is that there are crossover points in the four series where characters interact. The original Alice series was posted in Dimensions through installment 20 or so with involvement of Amber and Heather where pertinent but without their prequels being in place. Then Megan, previously entirely separate, was revived as a series by Ekim and carried into a crossover with Amber referencing the unposted Amber series. Meanwhile yet another author has created Amber 4.5 and 4.6 with the probability of a 4.7 that precedes the existing Amber 5.

As you can see, all this is very complex and potentially confusing to fans. As we delved into the question of how to best handle this another issue arose. The length of some of the original Alice chapters (posted in the Weight Room but never in the forum library) was uneven, certain desirable background data was not developed, and a few factual inconsistencies existed. Before we could print Megan 4 we needed to publish Amber which meant posting Heather which meant also migrating Alice from the Weight Room. 

This was all discussed with FaxMachine1234 and Mollycoddles early last summer. Nothing substantive was modified in any of the stories but certain details have been changed and additional elements have been added in the name of synchronizing all four series. 

For instance in Heather 4 above the closing reference to the fat farm for Shelly in the original was modified. Now it includes a teaser indicating that is in fact Heather who will be going there. This is done to give Heather proper time order. The original Heather series doesn't mention Heather's involvement in the fat farm nor did the Amber series (although the recently composed chapters do allude to it. The fact is that several chapters of the Alice series are devoted to the involvement of all three characters there - plus a prior crossover of Amber into Alice that wasn't referenced in the Amber series (it now is).

By January all series will be current and in sync - and I sincerely hope everyone agrees the stories are the better for the tweaking.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Nov 22, 2007)

I should point out Im the moronic writter doing the Amber 4.5 stuff lol you could always post 1-4 for amber as they are the MC written ones and leave for the moment Ek's stuff


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I don't call people names, moronic or anything else. We don't allow anyone to get away with that kind of discourtesy towards others on these boards. Even if we did I don't think you're deserving of such an epitaph and am puzzled as to why you're using it relative to yourself. 

As for Amber 1-4, they have been already been posted at intervals starting in mid-September; click here for the link. With the exception of standard proofreading changes and corrections as noted earlier they are basically faithful to the original. 

As to your identity, perhaps there was a misunderstanding. You had not indicated your desire to be identified publicly as one of the Amber authors in your earlier post. For that reason I simply stuck to explaining the complexities of the subject you had raised. If you found this in any way offensive on my part, I apologize.


----------

